# Something fishy going on here



## cusinefiend (Mar 15, 2012)

My girlfriend always says she doesn't like fish but I think she just hasn't had it the right way, any suggestions as to what dishes I can cook her containing fish that will blow her socks clean off  many thanks


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 15, 2012)

Pan fried sand dabs have real delicate flavor.

Cod with a pesto or tepenade topping is pretty mild on the fish flavor since the other flavors kinda dominate.

I would stick with a white flesh ocean fish or a tuna steak if she likes beef alot.


----------



## merstar (Mar 15, 2012)

Try Bouillabaisse!


----------



## CraigC (Mar 15, 2012)

Does she like cajun spicy?


----------



## GLC (Mar 15, 2012)

Does she just dislike the fish taste. The least fishy fish I've ever had was salt cod. The cure takes that typical fish taste out. Even the changes of water you have to put it through didn't smell of fish. 

Otherwise, a mild fish, pollock or cod, breaded in panko and deep fried has a very different character from fish done otherwise. But the suggestion about tuna is good, but you need to find very good, sashimi grade tuna. Little of no white tissue showing in it. 

And if you can find some fresh Dover sole or flounder, you can saute a bunch of spinach with balsamic vinegar and pine nuts and then roll the fillets and pin them with toothpicks and set them on end in the spinach, cooking covered until done. 

And fish Veracruz style buries it in lots of good stuff, so much that the fish is under there somewhere.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 15, 2012)

Once I rubbed tuna steaks with Liquid Smoke and baked them. They were almost like eating beef steak. Very good!


----------



## spork (Mar 15, 2012)

Best to tease out of her why she doesn't like fish.  Most people would be insulted and harden their defenses being forced to try something they don't like "because you just haven't had the real thing, or had it the right way."


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 15, 2012)

spork said:


> Best to tease out of her why she doesn't like fish.  Most people would be insulted and harden their defenses being forced to try something they don't like "because you just haven't had the real thing, or had it the right way."


Definitely. You don't want to trick her into eating fish, for sure.  What if it turns out she is allergic but just doesn't want to say.  If she has a specific reason (texture, fishy taste, etc.) you can explain how different types of fish have different qualities.  I love some fish and can't stand others.  For me, the thought of having any kind of fish stew just gags me (I have never had it, and I can't bring myself to try), but I love a good solid, non-fishy tasting fish like tuna steaks, or mahi-mahi.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 15, 2012)

You might also want to try to figure out if she is one of those people, like me and DH, who only like salt water fish (actually, I enjoy both trout and salmon raw i.e., smoked or gravad, just not cooked). Or maybe she only likes freshwater fish.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 15, 2012)

cusinefiend said:


> My girlfriend always says she doesn't like fish but I think she just hasn't had it the right way, any suggestions as to what dishes I can cook her containing fish that will blow her socks clean off  many thanks




I'm not trying to be a jerk but, why does it matter?  

You can be the surf and she can be the turf, no big deal. 

I like it simple, sole poached for a couple of minutes in an oven proof pan then topped with saltine cracker crumbs and dotted with butter, in the oven for a few minutes and dinner is served.


----------



## spork (Mar 15, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm not trying to be a jerk but, why does it matter?
> 
> You can be the surf and she can be the turf, no big deal.


I was thinking the same, AB, let her be.  But defeatists are generally not welcome on bulletin boards.  And there may be kinks in her defenses...

"It's called caviar, and I'll have you know that it's Her Royal Princess's favorite food.  There's 20 bucks worth of 'insect poop' on that cracker in your hand.  Just try it, pleeez, for me?"


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 15, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm not trying to be a jerk but, why does it matter?
> 
> You can be the surf and she can be the turf, no big deal.
> 
> I like it simple, sole poached for a couple of minutes in an oven proof pan then topped with saltine cracker crumbs and dotted with butter, in the oven for a few minutes and dinner is served.





spork said:


> I was thinking the same, AB, let her be.  But defeatists are generally not welcome on bulletin boards.  And there may be kinks in her defenses...
> 
> "It's called caviar, and I'll have you know that it's Her Royal Princess's favorite food.  There's 20 bucks worth of 'insect poop' on that cracker in your hand.  Just try it, pleeez, for me?"


I was wondering the same thing. I like some foods my husband doesn't like, and he likes some I don't like. You can serve two meats, or you could even save fish for when you go out to eat and you can each order what you want.

My nephew was in kind of a tough spot a few months ago. He was dating a girl who was so allergic to fish that she couldn't even kiss him for so many hours after he had eaten fish.  The thing is, he lives (not a typo, lol) to fish, and he cooks a lot of great seafood dishes. If things had gotten more serious with them he would have had to make a decision whether that was something he could live without. For instance, he wouldn't even have been able to wash his fishing clothes with hers because it could cause problems. 

So be glad your girlfriend just doesn't like fish.  It could be worse!


----------



## merstar (Mar 15, 2012)

I have lots of great fish recipes - Here are two to check out:
Lemon Trout Almondine: (I add some spices to the flour):
Lemon Trout Almondine Recipe - Food.com - 45886
Spicy Grilled Salmon Steaks (can use fillets also):
Spicy Grilled Salmon Steaks with Black Butter Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 16, 2012)

If you would like to introduce someone into eating fish , I would start them out on a sweet tasting fish. Walleye.perch,catfish, all very mild tasting. Fried fish and chips.I just love walleye fried in potato flour,great taste!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 16, 2012)

cusinefiend said:


> My girlfriend always says she doesn't like fish but I think she just hasn't had it the right way, any suggestions as to what dishes I can cook her containing fish that will blow her socks clean off  many thanks


The Great British Fish Pie.
Make a load of buttery mashed pots. The poach any firm white fish fillets(cod or haddock) in milk.Strain and flake the the fish making sure you remove all the bones(its the bones that put most people off).
Use the strained liquid to make a thick parsley sauce. Place the fish ina baking dish cover with the sauce and let it set up a bit, cover with the mash and bake till golden.

A mix of smoked and non smoked fish is good, the addition of prawn, halved  hard boiled eggs hits the spot.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 16, 2012)

*Bouillabaisse with Lobster, King Shrimp and Cod*

Many people are skimmish with the world of the sea ... I am basically Pescatarian, though I do eat roasts and chicken sometimes ... and I love bolognese above all.

A Bouillabaisse is gorgeous to look at too --- and very light. Need very fresh fish and shellfish to work with however. It can also be served on a bed of pasta and a light marinara. Lovely. 

Interesting post.

Happy St. Patrick´s. 
Margi.


----------



## Hoot (Mar 16, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> The Great British Fish Pie.
> Make a load of buttery mashed pots. The poach any firm white fish fillets(cod or haddock) in milk.Strain and flake the the fish making sure you remove all the bones(its the bones that put most people off).
> Use the strained liquid to make a thick parsley sauce. Place the fish ina baking dish cover with the sauce and let it set up a bit, cover with the mash and bake till golden.
> 
> A mix of smoked and non smoked fish is good, the addition of prawn, halved  hard boiled eggs hits the spot.


This....^


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 16, 2012)

I would first try to find out what it is about fish she doesn't like.  if it were taste, I'd ask if she was willing to try mild, sweet fish, maybe breaded and baked or fried.  If it's texture, then I'd explaing that different fish have different textures, and even explain that different cooking techiniques result in different textures.  Is she put off by the smell?  If so, most of the fishy smell comes from fish oil and fat.  Choose lean, smaller fish that is absolutley fresh.  There is very little smell in fresh fish.  And when cooking, make sure you remove any bllood line, and/or fat and fatty meat (usually darker in color and located in the belly and under the dorsal fin).  If she objects to bones, choose fish that have large, easily removed bones, or purchase boneless fillets.

Cooking techniques and flavoring can greatly alter the taste of a fish presentation.  Some examples: Cooking with wood smoke, planking on cedar, brining in a brine solution that includes brown sugar, brushing with soy or teryaki sauce, poaching in an herb-laced broth, cooking in foil with lemon and butter, dry rubs added to the flesh before baking, frying, or grilling.  And there are many more options.

If she truly doesn't like fish, in any form, then definitely, present her with something she does enjoy, while you enjoy the fish.  Make sides that compliment both proteins that you cook.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Mar 16, 2012)

*I would try crab cakes first, fish n chips are good too, most folks favor anything fried, stuffed clams, Make a real good tartar sauce for the first two, and the last serve with lots of lemon on the side.*


----------



## JGDean (Mar 16, 2012)

Try Swai or Talapia - dip in seasoned flour (dry dill, s & p, maybe a sprinkle of onion or garlic powder) then in egg wash then in panko and fry. Maybe some lemon on the side. Placed on a big buch of mixed greens with some black olive slices and a drizzle of mild dressing and maybe serve with some really good garlic-cheese bread. If she likes spicy, fry dipped in blackened seasoning with a good rice side.


----------



## spork (Mar 16, 2012)

Terrines of fish flesh -- aka fishcake, surimi, kamaboko -- is another alternative.  Process and steam-cook with favored flavors.  Serve them as steaks or punch them out into Mickey Mouse shapes.


----------



## cusinefiend (Mar 16, 2012)

You guys are just the best ! There's plenty here to keep me going and loads for me to try myself  I think a taste of the Italian would go down a treat as she loves Italian, she doesn't like the smell which puts her off the flavour so if I want to eat it I can't. There a grill and fish place near mine that I'd love to try out but due to her disinterest it's unlikely. Once again thanks guys if I can help you guys I know Italian and sauces and anything English


----------



## Addie (Mar 16, 2012)

I had a friend that wouldn't go near fish. It turned out that being from a good Irish family, his mother served fish every Friday. The problem was she never removed the bones. So he developed an intense dislike for fish. I made no attempt to get him to eat it. We each have our likes and dislikes.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 16, 2012)

We probably eat more fish than any other kind of meat. I love it and like the simple preparations the best. Just a little olive oil, and a few herbs.

The real "trick" with fish is not to overcook it. If you overcook it, it gets dry and mealy.


----------



## Addie (Mar 16, 2012)

I love to take a nice piece of Haddock and poach it in crushed tomatoes with a little basil, S&P. Sole is another fish that is very good poached. The fillet stays moist and flaky.


----------



## cusinefiend (Mar 17, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> I had a friend that wouldn't go near fish. It turned out that being from a good Irish family, his mother served fish every Friday. The problem was she never removed the bones. So he developed an intense dislike for fish. I made no attempt to get him to eat it. We each have our likes and dislikes.



Oh really, I think it's because her mum only ever makes battered frozen fish which lacks taste and imagination so something exotic might change her mind, likes and dislikes care to expand 


----------



## Cerise (Mar 17, 2012)

Salmon is one of my favorites. Perhaps a Wellington dish (wrapped in puff pastry) will WoW her.

For example:

Salmon Wellington Recipe - Taste.com.au

Fish tacos with a squeeze of lime juice, with coleslaw or shredded lettuce, tomatoes, avocado or guacamole, is a good way to ease into fish dishes.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 17, 2012)

Fried Flounder. No dipping or soaking in any egg or milk. Just dredged in a mix of cornmeal, small amount of flour, ground sea salt, ground peppercorns and lemon and herb Old Bay seasoning. Then fried in a small amount of canola oil. The fish was delicate and mild in flavor. *NO* fish smell raw, during cooking or after cooking.


----------



## spork (Mar 17, 2012)

MzMo!  Now that's what I'm talkinbout!
But, it looks like fish, and for some people, that's the first barrier.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 17, 2012)

I can provide a couple of outside the norm recipes if you think you're up for the challenge. One is a Vietnamese fusion type dish from Ana Mandara in San Francisco and the other is strictly Italian, from Scoma's, also in San Francisco. Neither is overly complicated, but you will have to do some real work to prepare these fine entrées. You don't just throw them together.


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*MAHI-MAHI IN COCONUT CARAMEL SAUCE*[/FONT]​ 



[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Marinade:_[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]4 Tbs sesame oil[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]¼ cup lemon juice[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1/3 cup lite soy sauce[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1/3 cup hoi sin sauce[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 tsp turbinado sugar[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 Tbs chili garlic sauce[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 tsp Chinese five spice[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 tsp ground ginger[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Sauce:_[/FONT]



[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 cups demerara sugar[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 1/2 cups coconut milk[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]3 tablespoons Asian fish sauce [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1/4 cup minced shallots[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 Tbs minced fresh ginger[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 clove garlic, peeled and minced[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]fresh ground black pepper[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 scallions, white and green parts, sliced very thin[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Marinate mahi-mahi fillets for at least one hour, but no more than 4 hours. [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]In a sauté pan or skillet, heat olive oil over medium-high heat until shimmering. Dry fish fillets with paper towels, season with salt and pepper, dredge in flour, and sauté until cooked through, 3 to 4 minutes per side. Fish is cooked through when it flakes easily with a fork. Remove fish and keep warm.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Place sugar in a 10- to 12-inch frying pan over medium heat. Whisk sugar until it is melted and dark amber colored, 3 to 5 minutes. Add 1/2 cup coconut milk. *Mixture will bubble vigorously!* Stir over medium heat until caramelized sugar is dissolved. Stir in fish sauce, shallots, ginger, garlic, and remaining coconut milk and stir over medium-high heat until desired thickness. Pour sauce over plated fish fillet, then sprinkle with fresh ground black pepper to taste and garnish with green onions.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I usually serve this with steamed brown rice and Asian style vegetables.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Snapper Romano*[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Ingredients*:*_[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Fish[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]4 Pacific rock cod, or other firm fleshed fish, fillets[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 cup all pourpose flour[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 Tbs olive oil[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]salt and pepper to taste[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Sauce[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 tsp garlic, finely chopped[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]½[/FONT] tsp lemon juice[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 Tbs butter, cubed and slightly chilled[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 Tbs Mushroom, sliced[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 Tbs yellow onion, sliced[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 scallion, white part only, sliced[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]¼[/FONT] tsp oregano[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 cups marinara sauce[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 cup bay shrimp[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]salt and pepper to taste[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Instructions:*[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]In a sauté pan or skillet, heat olive oil over medium-high heat until shimmering. Dry fish fillets with paper towels, season with salt and pepper, dredge in flour, and sauté until cooked through, 3 to 4 minutes per side. Fish is cooked through when it flakes easily with a fork. Remove fish and keep warm.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Add garlic to the sauté pan and cook, stirring constantly, until it just starts to get golden brown, about 30 seconds. Remove from heat, add lemon juice and butter and swirl the pan until butter just melts. Add mushroom, onion, scallion, and oregano and sauté until soft. Add the marinara and shrimp and bring to a boil. Remove from heat and season with salt and pepper to taste. Pour sauce over fish fillets.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I generally serve this with some type of small macaroni such as fusilli or farfalle tossed with extra olive virgin oil and Peccorino Romano and Italian green beans.[/FONT]


----------



## Addie (Mar 17, 2012)

cusinefiend said:


> Oh really, I think it's because her mum only ever makes battered frozen fish which lacks taste and imagination so something exotic might change her mind, likes and dislikes care to expand 


 
Considering* he* is my age, they didn't have frozen fish filets when we were kids. And I live in Boston and so does *he*. When we were kids, there was a huge fishing fleet not to far from where I lived. Why would our parents not buy fresh fish? And considering that my second husband went out fishing on a Gorton's boat, I certainly didn't buy frozen fish. Not when I could get it right off the boat.


----------



## Addie (Mar 17, 2012)

msmofet said:


> Fried Flounder. No dipping or soaking in any egg or milk. Just dredged in a mix of cornmeal, small amount of flour, ground sea salt, ground peppercorns and lemon and herb Old Bay seasoning. Then fried in a small amount of canola oil. The fish was delicate and mild in flavor. *NO* fish smell raw, during cooking or after cooking.


 
You reminded me that I have some Old Bay Seasoning. I need to buy some fish and start using it. And I love flounder. In fact any fish that belongs to the sole family.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 17, 2012)

Heston Blumethal does a turbot fried with chips --- however, this would be okay for an informal lunch, it would not work for dinner with fresh flowers on table and candles and a lovely wine of choice or a Prosecco or Cava or Champagne ... 

The bouillabaisse can be served on a bed of linguini and she can have just a tasting, and not go hungry --- she can have the pasta marinara if she really does not like shellfish, however, shrimp -- almost everyone likes. 

Margi.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 17, 2012)

Then, there's Cioppino served with warm crusty bread; or paella.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 17, 2012)

Cerise, Good suggestions too ... I believe Cioppino is similar to Boullabaise ... the exact differences at moment I have forgotten, however, one is southern French and cioppino is Italian or American Italian --- and the sauce is a bit different. A shellfish paella can be lovely too ! 

Cool suggestions. Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 17, 2012)

Cerise,

Cool memory. 

Marseilles, Provence, France is the origin of Bouillabaise and Cioppino hails from the Italian Immigrants in San Francisco, California. 

Margi.


----------



## dcgator (Mar 17, 2012)

Brodetto is the Italian version which is very popular in Le Marche.


----------

